# Violent Videogames:Learning Tool (1 Viewer)



## moderan (May 29, 2010)

Article


----------



## Sam (May 29, 2010)

I love the way you always have someone coming in with the "If you play violent games, you become a violent killer!" sound-bite. Numpties. 

That's a good article, and a lot of it is actually true. I accredit most of my really wild ideas to the string of video games I played (I still play occasionally) in my teens. It's what got me hooked on writing thrillers/action.


----------



## moderan (May 29, 2010)

I dunno. I can understand the heightened reaction-time as a result, and the concentration angle. I don't think games make one violent-the tendency has to already be there, though there probably is a degree of desensitization.
My really wild ideas come from sitting quietly in my room though. I hate shooters.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 29, 2010)

"Kaylee, Halo 3!  Right now!  No, dammit you're not really dying, just play the friggin' game."


My daughter actually likes the game but is freaked out about dying in a video game.


----------



## SevenWritez (May 29, 2010)

Recently, while playing the new game Red Dead Redemption, a computer character gave me a look that I perceived to be disrespectful, and so, having been greatly angered by this blatant offense, I acted accordingly.

I caught him with a lasso, walked over to my horse, still holding onto the rope, and dragged the man out of town to the shrieking horror of the townsfolk. My horse and I ran on for quite a bit, watching as the man's body jittered and jumped over the rocky plains. He was making some unpleasant noises, and I feared he might succumb to death, so, at just the last moment, I decided to let him go.

 I cut him free of his ropes. Limping like a fool, he began to hurry back to town as best as he was able. He held onto his broken leg while hop-skotching to freedom with the other. 

I let him run a few steps before taking out my shotgun. Then I aimed it at his good leg. I shot him, causing him to do a funky back-flip in the air before landing hard onto his stomach and face. He bled to death. In his last moments he faced torture, brutality, mockery, and all while being dragged further and further away from home.

I then looted his body and used his money to buy a beer at the local tavern in the next town. 

Good times. What are we talking about?


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 29, 2010)

I think you need to add something like "before I had my fun."



> and I feared he might succumb to death


 
Otherwise it flows very nicely.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 29, 2010)

I get the feeling several of these games help kids learn to tools.


----------



## Edgewise (May 29, 2010)

SevenWritez said:


> Recently, while playing the new game Red Dead Redemption, a computer character gave me a look that I perceived to be disrespectful, and so, having been greatly angered by this blatant offense, I acted accordingly.
> 
> I caught him with a lasso, walked over to my horse, still holding onto the rope, and dragged the man out of town to the shrieking horror of the townsfolk. My horse and I ran on for quite a bit, watching as the man's body jittered and jumped over the rocky plains. He was making some unpleasant noises, and I feared he might succumb to death, so, at just the last moment, I decided to let him go.
> 
> ...



Lol.

I've been taking over the world in Empire: Total War as the Limey's.  

Spain had the gall to attack the Thirteen Colonies while I was concentrating on my invasion of French Canada.  After defeating their rabble armies in the New World, I conquered Cuba and then landed an army in Spain.  Spain declined my offer to allow their capital of Madrid to surrender without bloodshed.  Enraged by their irrational impertinence, I besieged Madrid, slaughtered every last peasant and militiaman foolish enough to fire at my crack Redcoats, and proceeded to destroy every single building in Spain.  The game wouldn't let me salt the Earth, so I had to settle for razing their farms and letting the population starve to death as my armies reequipped themselves for the invetiable rebellion.  I learned a few things as the Spanish peasants and guerillas threw themselves at my seasoned infantry, cavalry and cannon.  Dragoons were a sadistic lot.  I swear I heard them cackling as they trampled over and hacked away at the hapless Spaniards.  I also learned that grapeshot only penetrates five men deep in a ten man line.  Also, socket bayonets were more effective than slip bayonets because they are less prone to getting stuck in a mans ribcage.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 29, 2010)

Well, there's this....

http://gizmodo.com/5549869/you-killed-my-counter+strike-character-prepare-to-die


----------



## moderan (May 29, 2010)

lin said:


> I get the feeling several of these games help kids learn to [be] tools.


Doesn't seem to help reading comprehension.


----------



## JosephB (May 29, 2010)

I've been losing a lot of sleep, worrying about my kid's peripheral vision and their ability to see at dusk -- and now, here's the answer -- violent video games! Thank you, technology!


----------



## Patrick (May 29, 2010)

Left 4 dead 2 is the one that tests my reactions. It's also the one that startles me the most but that's what you get for not being a team player. It teaches you how to set each other on fire, how to shoot each other in the back, how to close doors on one another so the horde gets you, etc. I like the games that encourage compassion and togetherness.


----------



## Baron (May 29, 2010)

> "As you know, most of us females just hate those action video games," she said. "You don't have to use shooting. You can use, for example, a princess which has a *magic wand and whenever she touches something, it turns into a butterfly and sparkles*."



These are being issued to all female moderators.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 29, 2010)

What do male moderators get?   Mushrooms that make them get big?


----------



## The Backward OX (May 29, 2010)

I might just settle for _Santa Claus In Trouble. _It has all the action I need. All that chasing after presents, jumping from one ice floe to another.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 30, 2010)

Baron said:


> These are being issued to all female moderators.


Urgh. No thanks.


----------

